# I killed a freak coyote!!!



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

I killed a one-in-a-billion coyote on Friday night.

Pics & Story: http://midwestpredator.groupee.net/...41018811&m=3811039562&r=3811039562#3811039562


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

i dont know sounds kind of far fetched to me? yer friend was rustling and trying to get his sling off this whole time and if a screech let out and he is trying to get his sling off any ordinary coyotes wouldve pinpointed that position so fast to see yer partner rustling with his sling. I dont know a blue coyote i guess it might be possible? :-?


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

So "ordinary coyotes" can see camoflaudged men at 400 yards in the dark?

It is far fetched, unbelievable and unimaginable... but the pictures tell say it all. He's blue!!!??? LOL!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Jrbhunter

Let us know what you get for him at the fur buyer. If it works in your favor we will all be breaking out the spray paint cans!


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

Haha, he isn't going to the furbuyer yet... I'm taking him to a vetrenarian to see if he can tell me anything. He was worth $4 without the blue coloration- I'm guessing between the blue and the 25wssm he has been depreciated somewhat! LOL!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

You guys only get 4 dollars a coyote there?!


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

Since this one was shot with the .25, they may not have bought it. If they took it... I'd be surprised if he offered me $5.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Man you need to start putting up your fur. You can sew it up.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Looks like the blue ink pen in his pocket protector blew up. Or he was gnawing on it.....bad coyote, BAD coyote!


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> Man you need to start putting up your fur. You can sew it up.


Fallguy... skinned, fleshed, shampood, fluffled, oiled, combed and shipped to NAFA that coyote would've brought $12-14.

Our coyotes aren't even remotely close to a Dakota/Montanna grade of coyote in fur primeness/evenness and color, we're in the Eastern Zone and our fur prices reflect that.

I have several friends that trap 100-300 coyotes a year and I do a lot of work with the state trappers associations... the highest price I saw fetched for a beautiful pale (Western-like) coyote pelt last year was $21. The average price around here will be $6-12 depending on how good you are at putting up fur.

Again, since a buyer would've had to really push his luck to make money on the coyote after skinning, fleshing, sewing and all that other crap: he probably would've passed on this one.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Could it be possible that the coyote was hit by a car or something and got bruised in the skin? Maybe if it could be bruised right in the skin it's self the roots may soak up the dead oxyen-free blood sells thus turning the fur blue. I doubt that could happen, but it's a good guess!


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

That is cool! Well done!

I had an opportunity to skin critters for a few years for a fur buyer in the ealry 80's. We would occasionally get an unusual colored animal. In most cases the value to the fur buyer was low simply for the fact that it takes quite a few hides of matching type and color to make a piece of clothing. Because unusual colored hides are difficult to match they are usually lower in value. That is the way I understood it to be at that time. May be different now.

Nice trophy though.

YoteSlapper


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

barebackjack said:


> Looks like the blue ink pen in his pocket protector blew up. Or he was gnawing on it.....bad coyote, BAD coyote!


And what do you do with a leaky pen or ink cartride? Yep you throw it away in the trash!! I bet this coyote was going throught the trash and came in contackt with some kind of ink?


----------



## marlin22LR (Jan 4, 2007)

There was a coyote sighted similar to this on my cousins land, expect it was mixed with black.

butt hats just unheard of! blue?!?!


----------

